

Nest to Share User Information With Google  - electic
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/06/24/nest-to-share-user-information-with-google-for-first-time?utm=home

======
pedalpete
“There’s a higher expectation of privacy when you are in your home.”

Though I agree with the sentiment, I suspect those who are using Google Now
are already giving Google more information that Nest will. For example, Google
knows when you get home, having Nest know that also is barely of any more
value. Google (can) know(s) what you are watching on TV, the recipes you
search for, the music you're listening to, etc. etc.

If your friends are using Google Now, it's likely that they can be tracked to
your house when they come and visit.

Of course, it may be the DropCam acquisition which makes us take notice of
this. What data from DropCam will Google get through this deal? Will they have
the image and time of everybody who comes to your door?

